# Am I Stupid ?



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

Please tell me if I did wrong, I just let some family members stay in my camper for two weeks while their house gets done (flooded). Im hoping that I did not make a mistake. I feel they will take care of it. But will they take care of it like I do? Hmmm. They wont get it for about another week. To top it off it will be about 2 hours away. 2 adults 2 kids approx 12 and a 10 yr old. Any encouraging words are welcome...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

jolarsen said:


> Any encouraging words are welcome...


Well, worse case scenario, the 2007's will soon have close out pricing as the 2008's come out


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jolarsen said:


> Please tell me if I did wrong, I just let some family members stay in my camper for two weeks while their house gets done (flooded). Im hoping that I did not make a mistake. I feel they will take care of it. But will they take care of it like I do? Hmmm. They wont get it for about another week. To top it off it will be about 2 hours away. 2 adults 2 kids approx 12 and a 10 yr old. Any encouraging words are welcome...


You've done good! We opened our home to 2 complete strangers and their 2 dogs last summer after they lost everything in the floods. Could it have been a problem? Sure - anything is possible. But the reality is we (us & you) had/have something that someone else has lost and that they need! How could you have done anything else? The trailer is your possession - and for the next 2 weeks, a place for that family to live and heal and rebuild. Stop worrying and wish them well. It will warm your heart as you see them pull their lives back together!

btw, our guests stayed from last may thru Sept. then went to FL for the winter and came back this summer just to watch the house and dogs while we went to Africa, saying "that's the least we could do" and they'll be here thru Sept this year too. What started out as a chance to rebuild has ended up as a really wonderful friendship....and they are 20 years older than us!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I think that was very kind of you.







I hope they appreciate your kindness & sacrifice & take extra special care of your OB. Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

Im feeling better already, Thanks for all the great input so far. My DW says says I worry waaaay too much. Shes probably right.


----------



## TLC+3 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, that's quite a favor. With karma like that you shouldn't have a problem. Most folks on the receiving end of a favor like that would go out of their way to take care of the OB.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The main things to remember are: 1) You have insurance and it's a material thing, which can be replaced; 2) Educate them thoroughly on everything, especially the black tank use (most important part, unfortunately) and what can/cannot go in there; 3) If you don't smoke, ask that they don't smoke in your OB; 4) Make sure they can get in touch with them if they have any problems; 5) Be thankful that you're in a position to help someone, because what goes around usually does come around. You'll usually be repaid 10-fold for anything you do for someone else.
God bless you for caring about others!
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Please tell me if I did wrong, I just let some family members stay in my camper for two weeks while their house gets done (flooded). Im hoping that I did not make a mistake. I feel they will take care of it. But will they take care of it like I do? Hmmm. They wont get it for about another week. To top it off it will be about 2 hours away. 2 adults 2 kids approx 12 and a 10 yr old. Any encouraging words are welcome...


You've done good! We opened our home to 2 complete strangers and their 2 dogs last summer after they lost everything in the floods. Could it have been a problem? Sure - anything is possible. But the reality is we (us & you) had/have something that someone else has lost and that they need! How could you have done anything else? The trailer is your possession - and for the next 2 weeks, a place for that family to live and heal and rebuild. Stop worrying and wish them well. It will warm your heart as you see them pull their lives back together!

btw, our guests stayed from last may thru Sept. then went to FL for the winter and came back this summer just to watch the house and dogs while we went to Africa, saying "that's the least we could do" and they'll be here thru Sept this year too. What started out as a chance to rebuild has ended up as a really wonderful friendship....and they are 20 years older than us!!!
[/quote]

now THAT is what being an Outbacker is all about! you go girls!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and IF they don't take care of it, you just let US know, we'll take care of the situation!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Score one for humanity!









An act of kindness never goes unnoticed or unappreciated...
Good on you jolarsen


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

What Darlne said.....make sure they now how to use an RV. It's not built the same as a house. Door hinges, toilet, faucets. You know, everyday stuff than can be easily broken with the slightest of misuse.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I think it's great that you would do that!








Kansas huh? Make sure they have a place to go if a storm comes up. In MI last night there was a house hit by a tornado. Their 5'er was parked on one side of the house. After the storm, it was parked on the other side.... and upside down


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Fish and Family stink after two days or is it two weeks. If it is weeks, you should be okay.








Got another post.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Personal opinion - The key is to go into the thing expecting/knowing there will be some problems. The trailer will be a mess when they leave, something will get broken, SOMETHING will happen. That way you can't be disappointed a you may have a pleasant surprise.

Same reason you lend money to family only when you can afford to expect to not get it back.

But bottom line, IMO you don't turn your back on family. Good for you.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Score one for humanity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the saying was "An act of kindness never goes unpunished."

Bob


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry for not being full of sunshine and lollipops... but as the saying goes -- No good deed goes unpunished...

Are these the type of relatives though if they tear something up to get it fixed or reimburse you for damages??

But I am sure that you're much nicer then i am...

Me personally -- I would have simply helped them get a hotel room instead -- too many things that folks that aren't familiar with campers can tear up and wind up that in the long run it would have been be cheaper on you emotionaly and financially to get them a hotel room...

just my evil .02s


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I am with Ghosty on this one.

I think I would live in the Outback and give my family my house under those conditions.

I would also park the Outback in the woods or at the beach and take full advantage.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes you did the right thing! You had someone in need of what you could provide. Feel good about it and be glad you were in a position to help!

Linda


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Actually, we loaned our Outback to my sister and family a year ago for two months! They lived in it in my parents back yard while awating their new home to close.

We showed them how everything worked and they called when they had questions. There was absolutely no damage. They took care of it with the same pride we do.

You have really helped someone out by doing this.
Wayne


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> Score one for humanity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the saying was "An act of kindness never goes unpunished."

Bob








[/quote]
Thanks Ghosty...

I was inspired and just made it up









I just made this one up too: Practice random kindness and senseless acts of beauty


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow! What a response, Loads of good advice and opinions. I feel like several of you "Its gonna be all good" . I thank all of you in my Outback family. When your feelin kinda down, Just type up what the problem is and you will be feeling good (in most cases im sure) in a short time. Thanks again to all. Hope all of you have a good Labor Day weekend in your Outback!!I will be.
Take Care All


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

My only hope after the visit is not to change the Post title to "Boy was I stupid"......it will be okay. If not, bring bed bugs with you if you ever have to stay there....that was mean.....Enjoy this opportunity to communicate, help, and know that this will end soon. Now that I see it in writing, I hate my inlaws.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

jolarsen said:


> Please tell me if I did wrong, I just let some family members stay in my camper for two weeks while their house gets done (flooded). Im hoping that I did not make a mistake. I feel they will take care of it. But will they take care of it like I do? Hmmm. They wont get it for about another week. To top it off it will be about 2 hours away. 2 adults 2 kids approx 12 and a 10 yr old. Any encouraging words are welcome...


You helped out a family member. That has got to feel better that owning a virgin Outback!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh yes, if you have children....get them to babysit and take you significant other out on a date or overnight romantic getaway.


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

Well tomorrow is the big day, We get our Outback back. Hopefully I will have some good news for everyone tomorrow evening. We are soo excited to get it back....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oooooh...looking forward to the full condition report









I'm sure all will be fine, but take your camera just in case


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yep thinking about you today Good Luck & keep us posted!!


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We were living in ours for the past 6 weeks- not quite the same b/c it is ours, but we have a destroyer kid and it held up really weel, so I hope you find the same,


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My guess is if you did not trust how they would care for your TT, you would not have made the offer.

I would agree to teach all proper black tank use, mostly because if it get clogged, unclogging it will be no fun for anyone..

We all have friends, but as they say, how many of those friends can you call if you have a emergency at 3 in the morning. Sounds like you are that type of friend









John


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Since it is family I would think you would be Ok. Now I would never do it for a stranger. We had a levee break here and it flooded a lot of homes in the area. Beale AFB opened it's gates and created shelters for the families. A lot of the people living in base housing took in families to live with them in their homes. What a nightmare for a lot of AF families, these people moved right in took over the house ate all the food, some were doing drugs, smoking in the house, made huge messes and on top of that complained all the time they were there. When the disaster was over they didn't want to leave and the military police had to go house to house and evict them. I could not believe people could be so rude, unappreciated, and act so much like animals. Now to be fair some family's had great guests has good experiences and made new life time friends but that was exception not the rule.


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

Well in conclusion I wasn't stupid. I went in while DW stayed outside until I gave her the OK to come in. I walked in and to my surprise it was very clean. She even took the vent covers off and vacuumed out the vents. I am so thankful that it all turned out good and thanks everyone for the positive thoughts. Will I offer it Again, Nope (in an emergency,,well)I didn't offer it this time, I was asked to borrow it. Also my aunts friend while they had it came over to see them and she is very interested in it. Wanted to know where to maybe buy one, Of course anyone that knows me on here I said "She can buy this one" only cause my wife wants a fifth wheel and so do I. Soo maybe something really good will come out of it. Never Know, Thanks Again Everyone...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

jolarsen said:


> Well in conclusion I wasn't stupid. I went in while DW stayed outside until I gave her the OK to come in. I walked in and to my surprise it was very clean. She even took the vent covers off and vacuumed out the vents. I am so thankful that it all turned out good and thanks everyone for the positive thoughts. Will I offer it Again, Nope (in an emergency,,well)I didn't offer it this time, I was asked to borrow it. Also my aunts friend while they had it came over to see them and she is very interested in it. Wanted to know where to maybe buy one, Of course anyone that knows me on here I said "She can buy this one" only cause my wife wants a fifth wheel and so do I. Soo maybe something really good will come out of it. Never Know, Thanks Again Everyone...


I am so glad to hear that things went well. We recently had some friends offer up their OB to our son whose marriage isn't real smoothly. He doesn't live near us, but does live near our friends. I was so touched by this and then began to wonder if I am the kind of person to do the same thing. I am sure your generosity will come back to you with lots of good Karma.

Darlene


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I was going to say the same thing about Karma. It looks like it may come back and get you, BUT in a good way!!









azthroop


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad everything went well after all that worrying!

Just don't do it again!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Double post...where did that delete key go??


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and IF they don't take care of it, you just let US know, we'll take care of the situation!


Ahhhh Yes, the little "vampira dog with pink glasses" will get them when they least expect it!









HEIDI


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> and IF they don't take care of it, you just let US know, we'll take care of the situation!


Ahhhh Yes, the little "vampira dog with pink glasses" will get them when they least expect it!









HEIDI
[/quote]


----------

